# Describe golf in 5 words



## Wilts (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to descibe the company i work for in 5 words, and found it bloody hard.

how about descirbing this great game in 5 words then?

my opening gambit "the best and worst sport"

thats the best i can come up with! for the time being anyway


----------



## Macster (Jun 12, 2009)

"The Glorious Game of Golf"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2009)

Battling to triumph over adversity


----------



## GB72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Heaven and Hell in One


----------



## Robobum (Jun 12, 2009)

The endless pursuit of perfection


----------



## Molly (Jun 12, 2009)

great times with my mates


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2009)

Got it cracked, maybe not.


----------



## freddielong (Jun 12, 2009)

"Sitting naked in stinging nettles"


----------



## Robobum (Jun 12, 2009)

"Sitting naked in stinging nettles"
		
Click to expand...

Do you struggle for playing partners Freddie??!!


----------



## freddielong (Jun 12, 2009)

LOl funnily enough yes - do you think its because of the nettles 

Golfs not pretty at the moment


----------



## The23rdman (Jun 12, 2009)

Frustration interspersed with joyous moments.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 12, 2009)

Who invented this stupid game
A journey you'll never finish
Practice makes perfect, what twaddle* ....(insert word of your choice)
Agloriousway   ofspendinga   summersafternoonwith friendsfinishingoff   withacoldbeer


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 12, 2009)

I could have done better.


----------



## iwtuk (Jun 12, 2009)

"Never again......next week? Great!"


----------



## madandra (Jun 12, 2009)

THE BANE OF MY WIFE


----------



## mikeyh (Jun 12, 2009)

'time away from your life'


----------



## Herbie (Jun 12, 2009)

I WON'T BE LONG LOVE!


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 12, 2009)

Stick, ball, in the hole.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 12, 2009)

I become frustratingly frustrated frequently!!!!

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2009)

Pain in the effing arse


----------



## Twire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ludicrously frustrating but very rewarding.


----------



## Paul2009 (Jun 12, 2009)

Fun but slightly too technical ---- this is a good post lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2009)

Get in the hole!

Oops.


----------



## mono217 (Jun 12, 2009)

The greatest game ever played.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 12, 2009)

Scores High Is The Expectation.

It's an acronym.


----------



## tonecapone (Jun 12, 2009)

YOU WILL NEVER BEAT IT


----------



## KeefG (Jun 12, 2009)

Goddamnit, goddamnit, goddamnit, goddamnit & goddamnit


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jun 12, 2009)

Where I want to be.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 12, 2009)

Escape(ism) from upcoming mid-life crises!


----------



## Yerman (Jun 12, 2009)

Torture for body and soul


----------



## Yerman (Jun 12, 2009)

Hope , anticipation , effort , surprise ..AAAaaaaaaaaaargh .


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2009)

Today it was:-

Oh for crying out loud!


----------



## The_Squire (Jun 12, 2009)

Golf is my only mistress.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jun 12, 2009)

I hate this fricking beautiful timewasting game.

( Yup, I'll mark that down as a five )


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 12, 2009)

The problem with logging on late is that your answer has already been used. Soddit, soddit, soddit, soddit, soddit.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 13, 2009)

Golf, a game of results.


----------



## rgs (Jun 13, 2009)

Frustrating, annoying, addictive, pleasureable game.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2009)

Where did that go.

Reload.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 14, 2009)

See ball, hit it, ******


----------



## Basher (Jun 14, 2009)

Fore! Jeez! Provisional in play!

How did you do that?

Fun, frustrating, rewarding, disappointing, ecstatic!

A good walk spoiled.......not!


----------



## Bruce Miller (Dec 31, 2018)

Rewarding, maddening like life itself. 
www.TeamGolfwell.com


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 31, 2018)

Pain in the arse. Period.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Pain in the effing arse


Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not about you Smiffy


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2018)

Fun,frustrating,but very rewarding


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2018)

hit it find it repeat


----------



## OOB (Dec 31, 2018)

most frustrating game ever invented


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2018)

The Greatest game ever invented


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2018)

Wish I had started sooner.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Challenging, frustrating, exhilarating, good fun


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Dec 31, 2018)

It's going in  god dammit


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2018)

Yet another three putt bogey


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2018)

The world's hardest game ................................. FORE!

Heard shortly after

What could possibly go wrong? 

or 

How hard can it be?


----------



## Doh (Dec 31, 2018)

Feels like a good walk.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 31, 2018)

Links golf - better than parkland.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2018)

Parkland golf beats links golf


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 31, 2018)

Eureka always found on 18th


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

There is always tomorrow or I'll get better tomorrow


----------



## drdel (Dec 31, 2018)

Golf: batter blasted ball better.


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 31, 2018)

Thirty Six with a blob!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 31, 2018)

Does my bloody head in.


----------



## mchivers (Dec 31, 2018)

The stupidest game ever ever......


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 31, 2018)

Can't wait to play again


----------



## shortgame (Dec 31, 2018)

Addictive, or is it addicting?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 31, 2018)

Not all shanks are lamb


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2019)

Something I used to play


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Something I used to play
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that the truth!


----------



## albatross2 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hit, find, repeat until holed.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

not as easy as thought


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 3, 2019)

Why we all come here


----------



## cs1986 (Jan 3, 2019)

Where is my **** ball


----------



## hines57 (Jan 3, 2019)

A good walk spoiled - again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogidog1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Love the game of golf


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 4, 2019)

The Best Game Ever Invented


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 5, 2019)

I only need 4

The meaning of life


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 5, 2019)

Easier with the flag in


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

More addictive than heroin.....


----------



## Ragamuffin Gunner (Jan 5, 2019)

Harder than it should be.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Stop hitting it bloody left


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stop hitting it bloody left
		
Click to expand...

Replace left with right and you've got my game, fancy a swap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Replace left with right and you've got my game, fancy a swap
		
Click to expand...

Suggest we don't play foursomes


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 6, 2019)

It is only a game


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 6, 2019)

Love early Sunday morning knock


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2019)

Wheels, body, seats and engine


----------



## EamonnC (Jan 6, 2019)

Great expectations usually quickly dashed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2019)

Need to hit the range


----------

